# Asynchroner HTTP Client / non-blocking I/O



## wombat (9. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem asynchronen HTTP Client.
Die erste Idee war den Apache HttpClient 4.0.1 zu verwenden, aber anscheinend unterstuetzt dieser nur blocking I/O und kein non-blocking I/O.

Jetzt habe ich herausgefunden dass Apache HttpCore non-blocking I/O unterstuetzt, der Apache HttpClient aber anscheinend nicht.

Deshalb meine Fragen:
- Weiss jemand, ob der Apache HttpClient 4.0.1 nicht vielleicht doch non-blocking I/O unterstuetzt ?
- Kennt jemand einen anderen HttpClient auf Basis von HttpCore ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Murray (9. Apr 2010)

Wie kann ein HTTP-Client denn non-blocking sein?


----------



## Kr0e (9. Apr 2010)

Unter ein nonblocking HttpClient stelle ich mir ein Framework vor, bei dem man ein Request senden "requestPage" oder so.. Und anstatt dann darauf zu warten, gibt man einen Listener mit...

Nun zu deinem Problem:

Netty3 bietet HTTP Hilfsklassen, außerdem ist das gesamte Framework non-blocking. Ist allerdings aufwendiger als der HttpClient von Apache. Ich verstehe uach nicht, warum auf der Client Seite blocking so schlimm ist...


Gruß,
Chris


----------

